# Rennie Deflatine



## Crimp (Jan 29, 2009)

After being on numerous different medications I've come across Rennie Deflatine. While wind is still an issue for me, now it's mainly the horribly loud stomach rumbling. I've read some good reviews about it, but I want to know has it worked for anyone else in this forum for stomach rumbling/wind?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It has simethicone in it.Some people find some products with that in them do help. For farting/colon gas you might need to take it for a few days to see if the simethicone helps. It doesn't distribute through the blood or anything so you have to wait until you have it where the gas is.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, I appreciate the frustration of going through a 'menu' of prescirbed meds, only to find there either don't work at all or there don't work to the desired severity.So the temptation is to take Over The Counter meds as well. This is unadvised to a certain extent: firstly, some OTC meds will counter-act any prescibed meds; secondly, there may be an adverse reaction that causes some physical discomfort; and thirdly, you may find something that does you some good (whether it is prescibed or OTC) but they mask each other. Indegestion remedies may not cause too much of a problem, but it is always worth working with your doctor to get the experts' viewpoint.Baz


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiDiddnt work for me, but windeze worked wonders. Here is teh rub...........they both have the same ingredients in in the same quantities. wierd huh?cheersIan


----------

